# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  Zonder suiker: stop de verslaving, word gezonder

## Leontien

Suiker werkt verslavend en is slecht voor onze gezondheid. Gevolgen van overmatig gebruik van dit zoete gif zijn overgewicht, suikerziekte (type 2), vermoeidheid, depressiviteit en verminderde weerstand. Het boek Zonder Suiker van Anne Marie Reuzenaargeeft inzicht in de effecten van slechte suikers, helpt het roer omgooien en laat zien welke suikervervangers gebruikt kunnen worden. Het resultaat: meer energie, een betere (suiker)stofwisseling, meer weerstand en last but not least, een slanker lijf!

Gemiddeld krijgen we zo`n 40 kilo suiker per persoon per jaar binnen, bijna een kilo per week. Dat is veel, heel veel. Een van de redenen daarvoor is dat de voedselfabrikanten suiker  en tegenwoordig ook steeds vaker fructose  aan veel voedingsmiddelen toevoegen. Niet alleen aan snoep en frisdrank, maar ook aan bijvoorbeeld brood, ontbijtgranen, vleeswaren en kant-en-klaarproducten. Ongemerkt en ongevraagd krijgen we er dus veel van binnen. En dat is geen gezonde zaak want suiker is niet alleen verslavend, maar ook ongezond. Waarom de industrie zoveel suiker toevoegt, wat de gevolgen daarvan zijn en hoe je aan dit suikerbombardement kunt ontsnappen, lees je in Zonder Suiker.

Ben jij bewust van hoeveel suiker je binnen krijgt?

----------

